

How to Find Great Software Developers - mikeleeorg
https://medium.com/@mikeleeorg/how-to-find-great-software-developers-15355bfb5880

======
bcbrown
Fantastic advice. As a software developer, this is how I'd like to be
recruited. A strong signal for me is when the first contact contains: a
personally crafted appeal (why specifically are you interested in me?), a
"technical vision" as described in the article, and evidence that there's
developers in the recruiting system, such as the first contact coming from a
tech lead or engineer.

